# boiliemontage



## sorgiew (4. März 2007)

so ihr alle zusammen.


Ich möchte mich nochmals bei allen bedanken die mir bei letzten threat geholfen haben.


Ich habe erst angefangen mit boiliemontagen auf karpfen zu fischen (jahrelang nur match und stippfischer doch auf grossen seen...)


Hab aber schon enorme fortschritte gemacht (hehe kann schon den no knot und den line aligner werde ich mir auch noch aneigenen.



jetzt habe ich aber mal eine frage welche die anbringung des boilies im richtigen abstand betrifft.


Wie genau und wieviele wicklungen soll ich machen und wieviel sollte der abstand zum hakenschenkel sein ( auch wenn man mit kleinen boilies so 10 mm fischt)

Ich habe jetzt schön des öfteren gelesen das das haar dort aus dem knoten kommt wo auf der anderen seite die spitze ist.
das funktioniert aber bei 2er haken nur mit sehr vielen wicklungen oder ich ziehe einfach ein stück schlauch (kein schrumpfschlauch darüber)

wenn ja wo bekomme ich solche schläuche - apotheke oder baumarkt ?

ich hänge gleich noch eine grafik mit an. 


vielen dank an alle wolf


----------



## PROLOGIC (4. März 2007)

*AW: boiliemontage*

Hi#h  
also bei der Haarlänge gehen die Meinungen weit auseinander und jeder hat so seine eigene Länge die er für richtig hält.

Auf alle Fälle darf der Köder den Haken nicht beim Drehen/Greifen beeinträchtigen.

Also das Haar lieber etwas länger als zu kurz (meine Meinung). Ich lasse eigentlich immer mindestens 1-1,5 cm Platz zwischen Hakenbogen und Oberkante Köder... war das verständlich ausgedrückt|kopfkrat .

Bei Pop Ups kann das Haar auch kürzer sein da der Boilie oben schwimmt und den Haken nicht behindert.

Kommen aber garantiert noch mehr Vorschläge, wie gesagt *ich* mache das so...

Gruß

PROLOGIC


----------



## sorgiew (4. März 2007)

*AW: boiliemontage*

das heisst wenn ich die no knot kethode verwende und das haar nicht unbedingt in gleicher höhe der hakenspitze rauskommt sollte das kein problem sein oder?

ich brauche also nicht unbedingt einen engen silikonschlauch über den schenkel ziehen


----------



## tarpoon (4. März 2007)

*AW: boiliemontage*

wie viele wicklungen du machst ist egal(aber mindestens 6) bei nem 4er haken kommst du mit 10-12 wicklungen gut hin um im  richtigen winkel haar/haken abzugehen. sichere den knoten auf jeden fall mit sekundenkleber wenn du keinen schlauch benutzt.
schlauch bekommst du im baumarkt, dünn und transparent. schneide dir ein 2mm langes stück ab und ziehe mit der boilienadel das haar durch. jetzt schiebe den schlauch über die hakenspitze, achte darauf das es richtig rum ist und positioniere es wie gewünscht.
jetzt hast du ein rig das du sogar verändern kannst wenn es nötig ist.


----------



## Teo (4. März 2007)

*AW: boiliemontage*

@sorgiew

Hast du schon mal was vom verstellbaren Haar gehört?
Ich fische nur mit dieser Methode. Und passe mich somit immer den Bedingungen optimal an.
Beim Schneemann mit zwei 22er Boilies wird das Haar weit herausgezogen, und beim kleinen 16er Poppi einzeln dann halt nur ein kleines Stück.

Ich habe mir die Erstellung des Rigs in dem Video "Karpfen an großen Naturseen" abgeguckt.

Um zu erklären wie es gebunden wird, fehlt mir grad etwas Zeit. Vieleicht erklärt sich jemand anders bereit dazu. Ansonsten morgen wieder mehr....:m


----------



## Carphunter Rhön (4. März 2007)

*AW: boiliemontage*

Also ich mache es so das 2Wicklungen bis unter die Hackenspitze wickel und ziehe dann meine Schnur von hinten durch das Öhr Richtung Hackenspitze. Mit dem Abstand von 1 cm wie schon im anderen Beitrag geschrieben liegst du gut.
	

		
			
		

		
	

Anhang anzeigen 57344

Das ist mein Line Aligner Rig.


----------



## Sushi-Team (5. März 2007)

*AW: boiliemontage*

Hy,

Meine Montagen:

Ich lasse immer ca: 0,5 - 1cm Luft zwischen Haken und der Murmel.

Gruß Dennis v. Sushi-Team


----------



## sorgiew (5. März 2007)

*AW: boiliemontage*

@ carphunter rhön



so viele wicklungen??? das ist enorm viel und dann schibst du es zusammen - klingt logisch und sollte dann auch passen werde das gleich mal probieren 

ich habe gestern zwei rigs gemacht mit ziemlich kleinen haken für 10 mm pop ups die sehen so aus.

Ich muss heute noch in den baumarkt mir transparente silikon schläuche holen.




Ich hätte dann noch eine allgemeine frage: wenn ich die angestelle anfange eine woche vorher mit süssmais vorzubereiten und dann eine 2 tage fütterpause einlege zahlt es sich dann aus diese stelle mit boilies zu befischen oder wär das egal und mais würde reichen?


----------



## sorgiew (5. März 2007)

*AW: boiliemontage*

Verstellbares haar das hört sich ja interessant an vorallem weil man es ohne probleme und unabhängig der boiliegrösse schon vorbinden kann


----------



## Carphunter Rhön (5. März 2007)

*AW: boiliemontage*



sorgiew schrieb:


> @ carphunter rhön
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Das wird so Nix , wenn du ein Rig bindest dann muß das Haar hinter dem Hakenschenkel schön anliegen , ich mach so viele Wiecklungen ( bei Hackengr. 6 ca 14) damit sich das Boilie beim Wurf nicht Überschlägt und der Haken nicht fasst.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Angel immer mit dem Köder wo du auch gefüttert hast.


----------



## sorgiew (5. März 2007)

*AW: boiliemontage*

also das heisst ich kann so gesehen die beiden rigs vergessen da das haar nicht direkt hinten am schenkel anliegt ich werde das gleich testen und nochmals versuchen


----------



## sorgiew (5. März 2007)

*AW: boiliemontage*

ich habe jetzt gerade noch schnell mal ein test rig gebunden (nur monofile schnur)

so sollte es doch eigentlich passen - das haar verläuft jetzt den hakenschenkel entlang oder was meinst du carphunter rhön?


----------



## Carphunter Rhön (5. März 2007)

*AW: boiliemontage*



sorgiew schrieb:


> ich habe jetzt gerade noch schnell mal ein test rig gebunden (nur monofile schnur)
> 
> so sollte es doch eigentlich passen - das haar verläuft jetzt den hakenschenkel entlang oder was meinst du carphunter rhön?


 
Sieht recht gut aus, wenn du mal einen Karpfenangler am See siehst frag in eifach mal ob er dir weiterhelfen kann. Versuch lont meistens so habe ich auch schon viele Tips bekommen ,
man lernt nie aus.
Viel Glück beim Carphunting
Manfred:m


----------



## Teo (5. März 2007)

*AW: boiliemontage*

Nun gut, dann werd ich mal versuchen zu erklären wie das verstellbare Haar funktioniert. (Sollte ich Details vergessen haben zu erwähnen, dann bitte ergänzen...)

Als erstes den Haken mit einem ganz gewöhnlichen Galgenknoten am Vorfach befestigen. Überstehende Schnur am Knoten mit dem Feuerzeug etwas ansenken, so das es schön verschmilzt.(nur nicht zu weit.!!!.)
Nun ein weiteres stück Vorfachmaterial nehmen (ca. 20cm).
Ich nehme meist ein anders farbiges, dünner oder dicker ist meiner meinung nach egal. 
Am Ende des Stückes eine großzügige Schlaufe machen mit ca. 4cm Durchmesser. Das andere Ende durch die Hakenöse ziehen von der Schenkelseite aus. Und dies nun parallel neben den Haken und die ersten zehn cm vom haken entfernt legen. Jetzt wird das zusätzliche Vorfach mittels Stopperknoten ca. 5 cm vom Haken entfernt befestigt. Dieser Knoten ist ja verschiebbar. Überstehendes Ende am Stopperknoten abermals absenken. Nun noch einen Silikonschlauch über den Hakenschenkel ziehen, Wirbel dran, fertisch isses. |rolleyes

Beim ersten mal sollte man die Schnüre etwas länger wählen, oder auch anderes, günstigeres Material verwenden (Geflochtene z.B.).

Ist anfangs ne knifflige Sache, aber lohnt sich wenn man`s drauf hat.

Ich mach nachher nochmal nen paar fotos. Hab im Netz nix richtiges gefunden.
Vieleicht nutzt ja noch wer anders diese Methode.


----------



## Humphfry (5. März 2007)

*AW: boiliemontage*

So hier mal das verstellbare Haar ohne Schrumpfschlauch/damit dus besser siehst)





Dann Hier der verstellbare Line-Aligner





Und hier noch das normale verstellbare Rig mit Schrumpfschlauch


----------



## Teo (5. März 2007)

*AW: boiliemontage*

Vernünftige Fotos  #6

Eigentlich alles gut drauf zu erkennen.


----------



## sorgiew (5. März 2007)

*AW: boiliemontage*

also entweder ich bin zu dum zum oder ......


ich schaffe es einfach nicht die strumpschläuche richtig zu schrumpfen - es ist zum verweifeln


----------



## sorgiew (5. März 2007)

*AW: boiliemontage*

ist etwa 110 grad schrumpftemperatur zu viel?


----------



## Pilkman (5. März 2007)

*AW: boiliemontage*



sorgiew schrieb:


> ... ich schaffe es einfach nicht die strumpschläuche richtig zu schrumpfen - es ist zum verweifeln



Kommt auf die Temperatur an, bei der das Material schrumpfen soll. Meist steht das auf den Verpackungen drauf. 

Ich nehme für meinen Schrumpfschlauch aus dem Angelbedarf (Korda, TNT und diverse andere) zum Schrumpfen kochendes Wasser, das kann ja nicht mehr als 100 Grad haben... einfach direkt reinhalten.


----------



## sorgiew (5. März 2007)

*AW: boiliemontage*

ich hab sie jetzt einmal schnell in den ofen geworfen bei ca 120 grad bin gespannt - funktioniert es hocke ich morgen schnell am teich - wenn nicht sitze ich hier und poste ich euch ;-)


----------



## Humphfry (5. März 2007)

*AW: boiliemontage*

Achja,das Vorfach beim verstellbaren Haar bind ich immer mit dem Clinch-Knot an.


----------



## thobi (5. März 2007)

*AW: boiliemontage*

mit der gummiband montage kann man auch verschiedene boilies fischen!!!
egal ob 16er oder 24er.das gummi zieht sich immer so zusammen,das die boilies dicht am haken sitzen!(wenn man das mag!!!also ich find es i.o.!fange so auch meine fische!!!)


----------



## sorgiew (6. März 2007)

*AW: boiliemontage*

so wollte mich jetzt mal erkundigen welche temperatur man bei den schrumpfschläuchen die man im handel bekommt so hat - ich habe mir zwar welche von nash bestellt weiss aber die temp - nicht auswendig 

will mir jetzt noch im elektrofachmarkt welche kaufen und habe welche mit 110 grad gekauft - was ich jetzt denke das die schrumpftemperatur zu hoch ist


----------



## fkpfkp (6. März 2007)

*AW: boiliemontage*

Moin,

110°C sind zu viel. Besorg dir welchen, der bei 90°.... 95°C schrumpft. 

Ich verwende den: http://www.conrad.de/goto.php?artikel=530891
den: http://www.conrad.de/goto.php?artikel=531472
oder den: http://www.conrad.de/goto.php?artikel=531618


----------



## sorgiew (6. März 2007)

*AW: boiliemontage*

ha ich habs komm aus der schweiz und da ist das alles gar nicht so einfach hab aber jetzt einen elektrohändler gefunden der mir gleich mal einen m geschenkt hat und es funktioniert -
das schrumpfschlauch problem gelöst!


----------



## Tomalion (28. März 2007)

*AW: boiliemontage*

Bei mir sitzt der Boilie direckt hinter dem Hakenschenkel, somit saukt der Karpfen den Haken direckt mit ein. Bin aber auch gerade dabei andere Montangen zu testen.


----------



## xdsiggi95 (30. April 2011)

*AW: boiliemontage*

hallo wie findet ihr diese montage bitte mit erklärung 

Danke


----------



## Boiliewerfer (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: boiliemontage*



xdsiggi95 schrieb:


> Hallo probiert mal diese montage:


 

Erklär mal warum..

ich erkenne nur Nachteile, für den Angler und den Fisch aber lerne immer gerne dazu.....also?




#h


----------



## xdsiggi95 (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: boiliemontage*

also mit der montage hab ich schon schöne fische gefangen aber muss ja nicht jeden gefallen|wavey:


----------



## Boiliewerfer (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: boiliemontage*

hat ja nix mit gefallen zu tun 


..wollte nur wissen, warum gerade so.Man macht sich ja Gedanken wenn man etwas aufwendiger Fischt.

Bin halt Neugierig 

Du erkennst auf Bild 1 ja selbst wie hoch die Gefahr ist, dass du den grossen Ring hakst. Dann sieht es für mich aus wie ein kleiner Schlüsselring...das machte mich stutzig .
Die Verbindung zum Wirbel kann man nicht so gut erkennen deswegen die frage, wie du das gemacht hast..


Als letztes Rätsel die kleine Gummieperle<?  unter dem hakenöhr, die scheint beweglich oder?
Warum ?


----------



## colognecarp (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: boiliemontage*

|abgelehn Hat keinen Vorteil sondern nur noch mehr Schwachstellen, ganz normal gehts genau so wie bei dir. Wo steckt der Tiefere Sinn des ganzen `?


----------



## xdsiggi95 (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: boiliemontage*



Boiliewerfer schrieb:


> hat ja nix mit gefallen zu tun
> 
> 
> ..wollte nur wissen, warum gerade so.Man macht sich ja Gedanken wenn man etwas aufwendiger Fischt.
> ...


das ist keins schlüsselring


----------



## BARSCH123 (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: boiliemontage*



xdsiggi95 schrieb:


> das ist keins schlüsselring



Wenn das so ist, ist das Rig natürlich spitze ! 

Tl.


----------



## xdsiggi95 (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: boiliemontage*



BARSCH123 schrieb:


> Wenn das so ist, ist das Rig natürlich spitze !
> 
> Tl.



danke


----------



## xdsiggi95 (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: boiliemontage*

danke


----------



## Boiliewerfer (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: boiliemontage*

|bigeyes




ja dann ist gut...dann stören die ersten 15 cm auch nicht die NOCH vorhandenen Barteln.

...over and out..


----------



## xdsiggi95 (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: boiliemontage*

Petri-Heil 
 carp-Fisher


----------



## noob4ever (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: boiliemontage*

mal ein rig in raumstell
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2hSJbwc5ocE
finde die idee ganz gut und werde es austesten


----------

